# Hobby Planet Jacksonville FL race results!!!



## wackamack (Dec 26, 2006)

Jan-12-07 

We started the night with GT class with the new rules allowing all cars to run 20,000 rpm motors we are dusting off the scalelectrix cars and getting them to compete with the ninco cars. With Bill and Jason running these cars they were able to lay down some fast lap times but not running them in a while showed. Mechanical failure caused both cars to fall back allowing clear sailing for the front runners.

Qualifying:
Unavailable

Fastest Laps:
Blue 4.227 J.P.
Green 4.183 J.P.
Orange 4.161 Bob P.
Yellow 4.356 Jason Z.

Most Laps:
Blue 34 J.P.
Green 33 J.P.
Orange 33 Richard D.
Yellow 33 J.P.

Results:
J.P. 132 laps
Richard D. 126 laps
Kyle P. 122 laps
Bob P. 120 laps
Jonathan 115 laps
Jason Z. 113 laps
Wendell B. 107 laps
Marty W. 103 laps
Bill F. 87 laps

We continued the night with Prototypes and I must say everyone brought there "A" game. We had close clean racing with all cars well preped for the race. There were times the track marshals had nothing to do for the whole heat, noboby came off. The top five drivers turned 30 laps or better in three out of four lanes with yellow lane playing the spoiler four of the top five had 29 laps and one had 33.
Great Racing :thumbsup: That was an excellent driving display on everyones part.

Qualiying:
Unavailable

Fastest Laps:
Blue 4.426 Jonathan
Green 4.117 Jason Z.
Orange 4.198 Jason Z.
Yellow 4.426 Marty W.

Most Laps:
Blue 32 Jason Z./J.P.
Green 33 Jason Z./J.P. 
Orange 35 Jason Z.
Yellow 33 Jason Z.

Results:
Jason Z. 133 laps
J.P. 127 laps
Richard D. 122 laps
Jonathan 122 laps
Marty W. 121 laps
Bob P. 111 laps
Wendell B. 108 laps
Nicholas 107 laps
Kyle P. 99 laps
Chris 47 laps

Next up was NASCAR and the driving lessons continued :thumbsup: 
Qualifying:
Unavailable

Fastest Laps:
Blue 4.739 Tom Marlow
Green 4.460 Kyle P.
Orange 4.163 Wendell B.
Yellow 4.741 Wendell B.

Most Laps:
Blue 30 J.P.
Green 31 J.P.
Orange 31 J.P./Tom Marlow
Yellow 29 Tom Marlow

Results:
J.P. 120 laps
Tom Marlow 119 laps
Kyle P.114 laps
Bob P.106 laps
Marty W. 103 laps
Wendell B. 99 laps
Jonathan 97 laps

And it all had to come to an end.
Trucks!!! Yes the trucks!!! Once they hit the track they could not stay on. :drunk: all over the place, but they look so fun!!!
Qualifying:
Unavailable

Fastest Laps:
Blue 5.760 Marty W.
Green 5.542 Kyle P.
Orange 5.664 Jonathan
Yellow 5.865 Richard D.

Most Laps:
Blue 22 Jonathan/Richard D. 
Green 26 Kyle P.
Orange 24 Kyle P.
Yellow 24 Richard D.

Results:
Kyle P. 92 laps
Richard D.92 laps
Jonathan 86 laps
Marty W. 66 laps



Thanks to Hobby Planet for hosting the races and putting up with us till midnight or later.  

Next race will be Sun. kids race adult races after kids if there is enough interest.
Hobbt Planet 
11233 Beach Blvd #7
Jacksonville Fl 32246
(904)-998-0028
Fri. at 7:00pm will be the next race posted


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

To put lap counts in perspective, what were the heat times? 2:15, 2:30, or 2:45? I could be a bit off (not checking the previous results too much), but it looks like a lot of records for lap counts for the top one or two cars. Huge difference from 1st and 2nd to the rest of the field, hope a way is found to close the gap and make the racing closer.


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

I could be wrong but I thought they always run 2:30. In my limited experience opinion: Practicing regularly, years of experience and the ability to focus in as the night wears on are the key to winning those races.

As Marty's Mom, I can say he had a blast Friday night! Though Marty and Jonathan are Junior racers, I think it's great that they can compete at all when it's 11:00PM and if I was the one with the controller, I'd be a lot further behind and parts of my car would be flying all over the place as my car bounced all over the track. (Guess that's another good reason for me to not race and just turn marshall!)

Time will tell on who is doing what on lap counts but I can tell you Wingless, Friday was a good time for all the racers and, to me, that is absolutely the most important part of this sport.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

They used to run 3:00, then 2:45, then for a while dropped to 2:15, and sometimes 2:30, it kind of fluctuates. Just depends on number of people and races.

Practice, etc. might make for better racing for people as the night goes on, but it's possibly more than that.


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

You certainly have a lot of opinions about racing.... how close are you and your Dad to getting your own track/hobby shop up and running? I remember hearing about that a few times last year. Just being a novice and a watcher, it was a lot of fun Friday and no one complained 1 second about anything. Whether other adults pull their cars apart to do things and compete, well that is yet to be seen. I think whatever improvements are made Jonathan and Marty will probably get them by default cause one's Dad is in the race with him and I am always friendly to anyone that can help Marty out. Maybe it won't post them as 1st and 2nd but with -0- cash on the line and no prizes for those Friday night races, I think it's more for the challenge of it and the fun of it. Good luck with your track plans. I'm sure you'll incorporate all of your ideas into your own shop one day.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

SlotCarMom said:


> I think whatever improvements are made Jonathan and Marty will probably get them by default cause one's Dad is in the race with him and I am always friendly to anyone that can help Marty out. Maybe it won't post them as 1st and 2nd but with -0- cash on the line and no prizes for those Friday night races, I think it's more for the challenge of it and the fun of it.


Good to hear and see Marty and Jonathan getting better, they're the future of the hobby! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

I really hate my various teachers and professors now. Too many persuasive essays and such in school. What I wouldn't give to be able to communicate short and quick points that wouldn't be misunderstood... Hooray for the Internet!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Jason, keep posting the results, love 'em. Just a friendly suggestion from a web guy, open up a 2-3 line gap between classes. That makes it easier to tell where the transition is. You have a *lot* of information in there, and sometimes it makes it hard to follow. Kudos on getting in the massive amount of data. You can also use bolded headings on here too, that's fun.


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Wingless, I am constantly surprised by the mini-novel approach you take towards your responses. You really need to buy a journal and just write your thoughts in that daily rather than taking up that much space on the server for hobby talk.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry about the long posts, I get long-winded at times.


----------



## SlotCarMom (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't had the experience of voicing a lot of opinions this way but I do genuinely hope one day that you will find a track to meet your needs and requirements as a slot car racer. 

Good luck with your search or your building one yourself one day.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Try Journalism 101*



SlotCarMom said:


> Wingless, I am constantly surprised by the mini-novel approach you take towards your responses. You really need to buy a journal and just write your thoughts in that daily rather than taking up that much space on the server for hobby talk.



Erik,

To echo what SlotCarMom said .... and from one long-winded "such-and-such" to another .... take a Jounalism 101 course as an elective. 

You will learn how to boil your ideas down and grab the reader's attention in very little space. Take a look at the first two to three paragraphs in an article in _USA Today_. More people will read your responses and "hear" your message if they can get the information quicker.

Rollin


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

If the racing's close and the drivers are having fun, that is really all that matters, right?


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Erik,
> 
> To echo what SlotCarMom said .... and from one long-winded "such-and-such" to another .... take a Jounalism 101 course as an elective.
> 
> ...


Possibly a good idea. Working better on my persuasive skills might work too. Communication isn't my strong suit. :freak:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Wingless Wonder said:


> Possibly a good idea. Working better on my persuasive skills might work too, but I've resigned myself to being ignored by most people unless I bash them on the head and shout at them (and then they still ignore my message because they're too busy calling me a loud oaf). Communication isn't my strong suit. :freak:



Just remember that the pen is mightier than the sword.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

It is my hope that everyone will have fun racing this year, and that Slot Car Racing Will Grow in Jacksonville, and every where.

Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Just remember that the pen is mightier than the sword.


So very much true. Althought admittedly, a sword does have a longer reach!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's Friday - race night.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Like Bullfrog said,...

Its race night,..we hope to run all classes as we can. We'll have some new racer's there. And this evening we will be talking about the revised rule changes for everyone involved. See you at the track!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice to hear about the revised rules changes, hopefully they'll clear things up for everyone. Pass a copy along to my e-mail so I can fix up the page on NE FL Slot Car Racers (need to also update it with latest HP/SCS results, and maybe also add Marc's HO track).


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Had a great time last night- especially with the new rules for use in the cars I drive.With the PM controller coming back repaired and not having to use other peoples handles will be great.Also heard that the two new looking Jags will be available this week.See you at the Races.


----------



## wackamack (Dec 26, 2006)

New race results are in everyone.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

wackamack said:


> New race results are in everyone.


Interesting results.

Notes on individual racers...

-Cool to see Marlow running NASCARs successfully.
-Kyle needs to get that R390 fixed, it's better than that, and so is he. Bloody car is holding him back. You might need a new motor there, kid.
-Jonathan and Marty are getting faster, always a good sign. I'm worried about Marty's motors, hope he's remembering to oil them.
-Nick in the Prototype race? What kind of car did he have?


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Them's some fast cars!


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot to digest in this topic. Why did Wingless Wonder turn over the race result posting to wackamack? Wackamack's got his own style, but I liked the qualifying times and commentary. Did I miss something? I'll keep reading them whoever posts, I'm a sucker for reading about other people racing. :wave:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Let's see more race results. The more the merrier! :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Wingless - I deleted your posts and I would highly suggest you take any issues like this to e-mail, In fact, I suggest you just move on from this forum since you no longer race there. I will not ask again.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh wow, that's a lot of drama going on. Wingless, no need to defend yourself, let it slide if you feel you're not the bad guy. Wackamack, you also have to lay off, I didn't see any shots at you in the previous post. You guys need to calm down. I guess there's a lot that most of here don't know. It's sad to see good racing broken up by little foibles. I'd love it if both you guys, and anyone else, could message me or email me with the link on here and let me know what the deal is. I want to know. I believe everyone can get along if they try, deal out second and third chances when you can. Don't squabble over petty stuff, work out your differences. We might all die tomorrow, so let's race each other hard today. Peace for all slotters! :wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Fastman, you shouldn't need an email or PM since you are posting messages from the same computer as Wingless and Ragnar.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I would like to hear from all sides involved, be an objective voice. I do it with coworkers, why not fellow slotters? I hate to see people argue, we should all agree that we're in this hobby to go fast and have fun! Some of us might debate on the speed we want to go, but that's what different classes are for.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

hankster said:


> Fastman, you shouldn't need an email or PM since you are posting messages from the same computer as Wingless and Ragnar.


Fastman is my nephew, he has been staying with my family while going to a school he had to for work. He doesn't have access to either of our e-mail accounts, and he is going back to Ohio. He hasn't had time to race while he was here, and he stayed completely nuetral in his posts as far as I have seen. He never tried to hide where he was posting from, he just didn't want to be placed in the middle of all of that. He tried to make friendly posts to everyone, he has posted on several forums , he only found Hobby Talk when came down here to stay a few months with us. He used my Broadband, but he didn't use my computer, he has his own notebook computer, that I let him hook up to my network. He would like to keep in touch with people when he goes back home next week. He never tried to hide his ID as it is in his e-mail address. One other thing Neil and Erik don't see much of each other during the week Neil leaves for school at 8AM, and doesn't get back to the house until 5 or 6PM sometimes later. Erik leaves for classes at 4PM and doesn't get home until 11PM monday through Thursday. Neil is already asleep by then.


----------



## wackamack (Dec 26, 2006)

Ragnar said:


> Jason(wackamack)
> You should be more careful with what you post on here. Untrue statements like you made can cause a lot of trouble. This forum doesn't need those kinds of inflametory statements, and niether does H.P. .


Tom (Ragnar)
You are really scaring me! I Think I might soil my depends.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This thread is closed, new thread started at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=172147


----------

